# New to us Adria Twin SP. Alloy Wheels ?



## Jane Haas (Oct 1, 2019)

We are about to pull the trigger on our first big camper having had years of VW's.We are hoping to buy a 2016 Adria Twin SP.

Its not got many / any options, so a number of things to fit like a rear view camera, up-rated double Din stereo & nav', roof racking , additional battery, solar charging and a TV. 

We also want a set of alloy wheels and hope someone here can answer Maxi or Light chassis and what the bolt PCD will be and the original wheel diameter ? 

We'd like to use the existing tyres ...for reasons of economy..:smile2: 

Andy and Jane


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi and welcome

the light chassis will have !5" wheels the heavy or maxi will have 16" wheels

15" will be 215/15 tyres and the 16" will be 225/16" and normally will be over 3.5t

not sure about the bolt pattern but the wheel supplier should know that


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It just occurs to me but if it's not just what you want then why buy it?

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It sounds like the van is OK for them, they are just want to add a few options. We have all modified our vehicles in some way to improve them or personalise them, haven't we?

A MH, like anything else, is a compromise that we partially adapt to, and partially adapt to suit us.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

tugboat said:


> It sounds like the van is OK for them, they are just want to add a few options. We have all modified our vehicles in some way to improve them or personalise them, haven't we?
> 
> A MH, like anything else, is a compromise that we partially adapt to, and partially adapt to suit us.


Agree completely with Geoff's comment, but just be aware that everything you add eats into the available payload of your vehicle.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I felt changing wheels will open up an expensive can of worms.

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It strikes me that wheels and tyres are a bit of a conundrum.

I don't know how the weights of steel and alloy wheels compare but the fitted wheels are part of the unsprung weight of the vehicle. (Apart from the stored on board spare, of course).

So the fitted wheels are part of the overall weight of the MH as measured on a weighbridge, yet they don't actually form part of loading on the axles!

Theoretically, if you reduce the weight of the wheels by a few kilos, you can add that to your potential payload?

Or am I barking up the wrong tree?

Oh perlease, I know I'm barking, there's no need for that.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was thinking more of the cost of complying trying to use the original tyres. I can't see it being easy or cheap.
Why not some alloy looking hub caps? 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure I saw on here yonks ago that Ally wasn't that much lighter than steel as it had to be much thicker.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You may well be right, Kev, where MHs are concerned.

I just remembered that years ago it used to be said that alloy wheels reduced the unsprung weight of cars and therefore had handling advantages.

My post above was merely a musing on the theoretical rather than the practical.

Woof woof!:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're absolutely right re Cars Geoff, and bikes of course, the unsprung weight thing is a great positive, but I think the suspension itself can be lightened too, removing even more weight.

Most trucks these days that carry weight such as bulk carriers have alloy wheels but this is to save overall weight, I don't think they worry about looks or handling.


----------



## haasad (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, we've got the Twin 600 SP and its brilliant. Its a 2016 with 13k miles one owner and pretty much mint condition. I think we've got lucky and bought it well but it took some searching and bargaining .Quite a step up from our history with multiple VW vans. The alloys look great and were a relatively cheap change as we stayed with the 15 inch size swapping on the original tyres. We've ordered the new Kenwood Android type double din Stereo / Nav/ Rear View Camera system for Friday this week. Its having a set of Thule Roof rails and a high rack mid month and the solar / TV guys are checking it all out tonite. 
We've been looking at the Avtex pro TV or the Apple TV but think the Avtex will be better in the real world as long as we can use an adaptor to get internet based TV to supplement the digital free stuff. 
Some little tweaks to do to add 12v outlets for my extra portable Dometic compressor fridge inside and out and some extract fans to help the Thetford absorption type fridge when its hot. We also need a couple of USB points in the bed area for charging all the tech stuff we seem to have.Got to get a new gas supply pipe and connection for the CADAC rather than my old close coupled bottle. 
I have also bought an awning wind break panel and end panel together with a centre brace and tie downs for windy days, drew the line at the Thule telescopic ladder ...going to use a e bay sourced 2.3 meter one with a simple magnetic support I can easily engineer at 1/3 of the cost all in ....
So happy with it .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> the light chassis will have !5" wheels the heavy or maxi will have 16" wheels
> 
> ...


In 2014 Fiat introduced 16" wheels with 5x118 spacing as an option on the Light Chassis [as opposed to the Heavy chassis which has 5x130 spacing].


----------

